# Raglan sleeve poncho with cable pattern - knit



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
I've just finished working on my latest design - Cable Fantasy Poncho. It is quick and fancy project for those who love cables. 
The poncho is knitted bottom up as four parts and collar is knitted in the round after all parts are sewn together. The ribbing band is also knitted in the round and decorated with wooden buttons from sides. 
PDF pattern for it is available from Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-fantasy-poncho

or Etsy: http://www.etsy.com/listing/255977635

$4.50

The knitting pattern is easy to follow and suitable for intermediate knitters. It has 7 pages of instructions, cable charts and row-by-row instructions for them and pictures. 
The pattern is written for five sizes: 23 years; 4-5 years; 6-7 years; 8-9 years; 10-12 years.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

That is absolutely darling. Love it.


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

It is soooo cute!!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I will show this to my GDs. They are both talking about Grandma making them new ponchos and I think this one would be perfect. So glad you included size 10-12.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous and so is your daughter.
:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, it's just so cute.


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for the compliments!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is adorable!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just love your poncho pattern.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is the first time I have seen you post here!! I always buy your designs--saw it today on Ravelry, where I popped it in my shopping basket. As you know I am a big fan of your creative aesthetic. I always am happy to see the newest things you have dreamed!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I wish there were adult sizes


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

czechmate said:


> I wish there were adult sizes


Ask Tatsiana to create one--she just might do it!! I would love it, too--as I do all her designs.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

czechmate said:


> I wish there were adult sizes


That was my first thought too.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Love the poncho and modeled by an adorable little girl.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is just so sweet!


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

Beautiful and adorable child!


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

kippyfure said:


> Ask Tatsiana to create one--she just might do it!! I would love it, too--as I do all her designs.


  It is in my list for the next year.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I couldn't pass it up, I just bought it. I might try to figure out an adult size for myself too.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I browsed your Ravelry store. Love the Grapevine Cowl and Hat! Your designs are lovely.


----------



## MommaD (Dec 18, 2014)

&#128150;


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

so cute!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is adorable and sweet


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful, and such a perfect little model!


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

Would love this in an adult size!


----------

